# Best phone mount for the Cruze?



## pedaltheglobe (Apr 5, 2012)

What phone mounts are you using in your cars? I am looking for something that looks like it could have been there from the factory to use with my Samsung Galaxy S2.


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

It's not factory, but I use a standard Scosche vent mount in the far left vent. It works well enough as a holder, but its distance from the power outlet means I can't charge my phone while it's in there.


----------



## thekevin (Feb 21, 2012)

This is what I use for my Infuse, they also make one for the Galaxy S2. I run torque on mine all the time while driving to watch my fuel economy.

Amazon.com: Samsung AT&T INFUSE 4G SGH-i997 Vehicle Mount (ECS-V1B7BEGSTA) - Retail Packaging - Black: Cell Phones & Accessories


----------



## pedaltheglobe (Apr 5, 2012)

thekevin said:


> This is what I use for my Infuse, they also make one for the Galaxy S2. I run torque on mine all the time while driving to watch my fuel economy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where do you mount yours?


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

mine is the cup holder


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

I too am looking for a good holder for my S2.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I use my friends "here hold this and tell me where i am going"

Works everytime.


----------



## thekevin (Feb 21, 2012)

pedaltheglobe said:


> Where do you mount yours?


It's just on the windshield for now. It makes it really handy for using it as a GPS as well.


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

I am using a Ram mount on the windshield. These things are rock solid. Holds my phone while running Torque.


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

I used to mount my phone on the windshield to view Torque, connected to my PLX Kiwi Wifi OBD-2 port reader over ad-hoc wireless. Then I went to the track with it, and my iPhone gave out and refused to work, complaining that it was overheated. Blast this hot tropical weather!


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Explain Torque to me. Is it an app, and is it available on iPhone? For a mount, I'm currently using one of those pads that you attach a suction cup mount to. I went with that because in the past I had a vehicle break in and lost a GPS. With this mounting system it is very quick and easy to hide the works in the glove box. A suction cup mount on the windshield leaves a ring on the windshield, which thieves clue in on that there might a GPS hidden in the glove box.


----------

